# Whites Tree Frogs and Mealworms



## Boopatang (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok, so I have heard a few things about these and all I really need is a straight answer, can I feed them to my 2 frogs or not, I put some in and they were not eaten I am assuming because they don't move a lot so my frogs cant recognise them as food,

Have you guys ever fed them to your frogs if so how did you get on?
If not why?


Cheers

Boopatang x


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, you can feed them- they like the beetles too. Don't listen to the urban myths, they are just that, myths. I would say, feed them in fairly small quantities at a time, because too many in one go can be a problem, and even result in regurgitation- but that's the same for all prey items. Frogs generally (and Whites in particular) only see prey as prey if it moves, so mealworms that stop moving in anticipation of skin change or metamorphosis won't be eaten. Hope that helps! :2thumb:


----------



## Boopatang (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you so much I feel much happier about it now :2thumb:

I am new to this so I tend to worry a little



Thanks again


----------



## rag7223 (4 mo ago)

I also have a question I fed my white tree frog two mealworms and she ate both at the same time will that hurt her?


----------

